# RECESS 5 man Limit of Groupers



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

We have been watching the weather all weekto try and get offshore for a little R&R. The weather man was right on with this forecast. The winds starting blowing in the morning from the NE at about five knots with a gentle one to two foot seas; no real swell to speak of. We headed out of the Pensacola Pass in search ofany kind of live bait.After a 30minute hunt we threw in the towel on that one. We were unable to find any bait under or around the bouys. The engine throttles were pushed up to maintain a 30 knot run to the SW. Temperatures at that point were 43 degrees and soon warmed up to 56 degrees, 10 minutes later. Our first stop was almost a total bomb. AJ's were all over the rocks and something big was eating some of the larger one's that were hooked up. We quickly left that area in hopes of finding some gags, mingo's and scamp's. We picked away at a few of the scamp and mingo's but did not have the first bite from a gag. After our fourth spot and very little fish in the cooler we decided to go and catch half our limit of snowy sgrouper and try some new ways to catch some longtail bass. We did not catch any longtails but the new rig did work well for snowys'. We were off to the NE to try again to find the mongo mingo that we were on two weeks ago.We picked away on the mingo's and were also able to finda few almacos and loads of red snappers. Witha fullbox of fish, it was time to head in andget the catch fillet up.The biggest snowy weighed in at 26 pounds and it was good to be offshore with friends and be able to catch a few fish. Gene, Tim, B-rad, Rob and Cliff


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice haul. Glad to hear someone is getting out!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

BOOOYA! Nice as always guys!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job guy's!!!

Saw the truck there all day and :reallycrying.

Glad somebody is going out and keeping the fish on thier toes!!!!

Is thatBRad all bundled up and unrecognizable?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great Job Gene & Recess Team!

Heard you guys on the radio as we turned over every dangrock in the Yellow Gravellooking for anythingfor the dinner table; however,it was just not in the cards until a delightful surprisethatmade my day. 

As always another great report from the Recess Team! :bowdown

Jimmy


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Run Dover (1/14/2010)*Nice job guy's!!!
> 
> Saw the truck there all day and :reallycrying.
> 
> ...


 Scot B-rad says that his picture is up on the post office walls and he does not want anyone to see him. He may be wanted by the FBI. Come to think of it I don't think we have seen him with out a mask of some kind.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

it was a real fun day on the water.we got to try some new stuff to see what worked. some did and some didn't. got to use my torque200...sweet,strong reel. i think everyone had a great time just getting out on the water,watching the sun come up on the way out and go down on the way in. we'll do it again when nature will allow us to.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L 

G-R-O-U-P-E-R-S.

Did Tim keep the grouper master title again?


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice catch guys on a rough day to be out. Glad to see you all back safe and happy. 

Gene I could retire on what you guys spend on fuel a year. I'm willing to do it you get tired of fishing. Just a thought.


----------



## mikeshep (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice Job


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

:reallycrying


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Man you guys are good! It was good to read a decent fishing report, cant wait to make the first trip for the year hopefully soon. Congrats on the sweet day fellas!


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Great catch!! Congrats.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (1/14/2010)*B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L
> 
> G-R-O-U-P-E-R-S.
> 
> Did Tim keep the grouper master title again?


 Joe You canjust about bet on that 90% of the time. Yea he did. I think in another life he was a fish.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report and pic's once again!!! congrats:bowdown:clap

Are You and Nona doing OK after the accident?....besides being sore..:grouphug


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

great report as always guys.. look forward to em everytime


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *ironman172 (1/14/2010)*Great report and pic's once again!!! congrats:bowdown:clap
> 
> Are You and Nona doing OK after the accident?....besides being sore..:grouphug


 Bill Thanks for asking. We are both doing better. But Nona told me again that I am a real pain in the neck and that I still need to get my head examined for fishing after yesterday.:doh


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *PURPLE HAZE (1/15/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *ironman172 (1/14/2010)*Great report and pic's once again!!! congrats:bowdown:clap
> ...


I'm glad to hear your bothdoing OK!!! and thanks for the


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice mess of fish.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *PURPLE HAZE (1/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Run Dover (1/14/2010)*Nice job guy's!!!
> ...


LOL I thought it may have something to do with his rescent marriage announcment!!!! :shedevil

Nice job to you all.


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice catch guys. This seems to be a good time of year to do some fishing rig research...we tried a few different things too. Lost a few newexpensive jigs but got pulled down to the water many many times and then broke off after a wild battle of the "backs". We came home with only one 8lb gag and two decent almacos. Caught many many red snapper and short red grouper and also 29 1/2" AJS.Had a great time though and actually found some new spotsthat we will be trying again with much heavier gear.Right now my back is killing me as there was only two of us and the other guy was driving the boat so I could get my "fish on".


----------



## mickeyt1reef (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome!!!! As usual, wanted to get out had to work!!!!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Run Dover (1/15/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *PURPLE HAZE (1/14/2010)*
> ...


haha....yeah, i'm running from the law and have to be discreetin my public appearances...or maybe it is because my VP checks out the forum every once in a while and we all know I wasn't at the office yesterday. But really, I look like that in the photo, because I take me staying warm and dryvery seriously :letsdrink

It was great to get back on the water, and we had a lot of fun yesterday. The direction of the current made it difficult to anchor exactly where we wanted to on a couple of spots, but we battled and put together a nice box. Can't wait for the next trip.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Gene, we finally got a decent day to hit the edge. We were disappointed at the lack of large Mingo. I also wonder if the commercial guys are hitting them hard or if they are just moving around. Hit some previously productive spots and came up with none! But, as stated above, any day on the water beats working on shore...........Ed


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

As B-rad, mentioned with the oposing current and wind we had a rough time anchoring on the spot yesterday. We all got plenty of practice pulling the anchor again which we have not done in some time. Deep dropping will spoil you in a hurry. We had a great time yesterday and our last spot of the day was on firewith the jigs. The fish were on the smaller side, but we had quad hookups on a couple of ocassions as the action was fast and furious. We did catch several ARS that were in the 6 to 8 pound range with Cliffs being the largest around 14 pounds. Here are a few pictures of yesterdays trip, hope yall enjoy them.










Tim hooked up with the new deep drop rig. 










Cliff with a nice snowy. Cliff was trying like a mug to be grouper master for the day, he left this fish estimated 15 pounds down there hoping something bigger would eat it. LOL



















Tim, Grouper Master for the day. I think he just keeps all of us fish loosers on the boat to make him look better. No doubt the man can catch the big fish. The fish was unusual in that in fought all the way to the surface. It seems the bigger fish do not usually get spots on them until they are in the fish box.










Cliff ending the day witha nice endangered red snapper.



















End of another great day in the GOM.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You gotta start posting some bad days (not like ya'll have any) but it would be entertaining fer ya'll to post a couple croaker/porgy/sneakerhead as the "big" catch of the day....:letsdrink

Nice haul as always, great job on getting out in the cold brothers!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great trip again guys, and thanks for the report! We were out there as well yesterday and tried to reach yall on 68 several times, I think we were a little more to the SW and probably just out of VHF range. We had a pretty good trip as well, I'll post a report later on. Again, congrats on the fine mess of fish and thanks for the pictures.


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for a great presentation on deep dropping at the PRFA meeting Tuesday. It was very informative and well received by all.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *The Duke (1/15/2010)*Thanks for a great presentation on deep dropping at the PRFA meeting Tuesday. It was very informative and well received by all.


 The Duke and the PRFA is was our pleasure to conduct the class. We hope that it will help those that want to try it. Gene


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome catch. 

and thanks again for being a guess speaker.

you should come next month. della scott ireton from uwf is going to talk about all the old wrecks in the bay.

scot


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

awesome catchin guys.


----------



## CHICO (Oct 2, 2007)

Come on guys... all of your pics look the same, can you add maybe 2-3 more species to make it 10. Guess ill have to wait until summer to see some yellow green and black in there. Now that I saw the pics ill go back and read the report. You guys kick ass and I love the reports.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

:toast


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *ShurKetch (1/15/2010)*Gene, we finally got a decent day to hit the edge. We were disappointed at the lack of large Mingo. I also wonder if the commercial guys are hitting them hard or if they are just moving around. Hit some previously productive spots and came up with none! But, as stated above, any day on the water beats working on shore...........Ed


 Ed I so agree with you on the commercial guys putting a hurt on the mingo's and others types of fish. If we lived in a perfect world offshore to me. The only boats fishing the yellow gravel and SW edge areas would be local charters and recreation fishing vessels. Good to see you guys out there.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Isaw a longline boat working in thesame areawe were fishing. I know that he is just trying to make a living but nevertheless, it was a little disheartening.


----------

